# Help for a beginner looking to start



## Minidonn (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, I've been lurking for a little while now and am looking into getting my very first espresso machine and grinder. I've never used any kind of espresso machine before, nor have I ever tasted proper espresso. I've been using a French press to make my coffee for quite some time now, and while it's better than instant coffee in very interested in pursuing brewing coffee and making lattes as a hobby.

After reading quite a bit it's apparent that the gaggia classic pre2015 model is the most recommended for newcomers. I'm unable to find anywhere to buy the older model, but I have seen the sage dual boiler for around £270 which is well within my budget of £500. I'm still a student and ideally I'd like to spend a little less than £500, but I'm fine with spending all of it if it means I can get a nice machine and grinder which will last me a few years as long as I take care of it. Im currently torn when it comes to getting a grinder, as most I've seen cost £250+ which is out of my price range with this machine. Id much rather buy new than 2nd hand, what would the recommendation for a grinder be? The sage grinder is aparently very inconsistent and can't grind fine enough for espresso so I'm very unsure what to buy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome Minidon

an ex commercial grinder will roll on for years if you can get a sage DB for £270 go for it, if not get your post count upto 5 and you will be able to see the for sale forum - and then get a classic for £150 - £160 - will also roll on for years.

My personal preference is for commercial grinders - pay upto £150 or less look for K6, Macap, Compak, Mazzer, Rossi, etc - look for 65mm burrs

you will also need a tamper, scales and quality beans.

welcome on board


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd say if you can get a Sage DB for £270 then buy it quick, as long as it's in working condition.

Grinder - my advice would be to be patient and see on this forum what comes up over the next few weeks (there is always something) for the £100-£150 budget second hand. You'll get a stonking grinder probably for not much money.

The grinder is SO important and really changes what you taste in the cup. I've learnt the long way round that this is the case and am now on my fourth grinder, which I am now happy with.

I sold a Simonelli MDX 64mm flat burr grinder for £110 recently on here, for example, and it is every bit as good as the hallowed Mazzer Super Jolly etc.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Exciting times ahead for you! I agree, check out the For Sale threads, there have been some cracking machines and grinders recently!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I think your mistaking a sage dual temp pro, for a dual boiler.


----------



## Minidonn (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah yes you're correct, my mistake as the model name had confused me.


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello,

I'd advise looking into buying from Sages machines from Lakeland under their price matching scheme or any other physical shop local to you if you can because it has been known for some Sage machines to go wrong and it will probably be easier to deal direct with a shop rather via than on-line or over the phone if it needs repairing/returning. See the thread Benji's experiments with Sage Barista Express- progress log, and this was his 2nd Sage BE machine, however I suspect that he has just been unlucky but it does show that things can go wrong.

If money is a concern then you could get a V60 as an interim solution, which was my main go to brew method for the past year or so, though you will need scales & a grinder as the bare minimum, which will set you back about £100 or possibly more.

The Sage Duo Duo Temp Pro was on my radar with either the Sage Dose Control or Smart Grinder Pro, and it seems to be a good option, especially if you can get it for a good price.

Finally what you could do, is that you could initially opt out of a grinder and do what a work colleague of mine does, he buys his beans from a local coffee shop/roaster who grinds them for him which he then uses on Sage Duo Temp Pro, this means that your initial outlay is lower and you could buy a grinder later on.

Though this does mean you are totally reliant on the shop's pre-ground coffee and therefore can't change the grind size which is the main factor in creating a good shot and might only be able to use the pressurised baskets, which might be deal breaker.


----------



## Lenn (Apr 25, 2017)

Tufty_B said:


> Finally what you could do, is that you could initially opt out of a grinder and do what a work colleague of mine does, he buys his beans from a local coffee shop/roaster who grinds them for him which he then uses on Sage Duo Temp Pro, this means that your initial outlay is lower and you could buy a grinder later on.
> 
> Though this does mean you are totally reliant on the shop's pre-ground coffee and therefore can't change the grind size which is the main factor in creating a good shot and might only be able to use the pressurised baskets, which might be deal breaker.


I thought I was going to be smart and go to my local coffee shop and ask them to grind it for me (different grinds too... well that was the plan). But now reading this makes me re-think my plan. Maybe I do have to fork out some cash for a grinder... this is getting more expensive by the minute.

Thanks for the explanation


----------

